# Worse after repair!



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi peeps this is quite longwinded, basically my brothers bmw f10 last Nov got broken into and the sports steering being stolen! Car was not drivable so we decided to claim on the insurance as steering wheel was costing over 2k! Now Esure agreed to get car collected by their approved recovery. This did not happen till early hours after RAC sent the wrong tow truck. Anyhow, they took the car to the approved garage after few days by the recovery company. We had to wait several weeks as the parts were not available in the UK. Also as it was near Xmas it was dragged. Car got dropped back Feb with huge scrape on the front left bumper plus other agreed work incomplete. Also broken glass were left on the carpet plus drivers mat missing. My brother pointed this out straight away to the driver. Esure later arranged the car to be collected again. Now we have had the car back but the bumper repair not complete including the missing mat and drivers puddle light missing! Garage stating it was not them and Esure saying it’s third party (recovery team). Today again we have had response from RAC stating they are not liable as none of their pick up or drop off agents have any knowledge of the damage. So few things I need help with. Would we be correct in stating that Esure are liable as it’s their approved garage/recovery caused the damage? Also my brother had Legal protection so can he use them to battle this matter? Another thing that is odd is RAC asked my brother to provide estimate although they were not taking liability at that point. We sent them estimate from BMW which was over £4K as the headlight has also been damaged. We also advised them that we are happy for them to get one of their approved garages to inspect too. Are we correct in asking Esure to deal with this as they are trying to pass the buck to the third party. Thanks for reading this:thumb:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Id say yes. Esure arranged everything, its down to them to sort it out. your contract is with them, they subcontract the jobs out to other companies e.g. tow, repair.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Sam6er said:


> Esure arranged everything, its down to them to sort it out. your contract is with them...


This 👆


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I remember back in the day I had an insurance repair go wrong. Had to supply quotes, a bloke came out to assess and then they sent it to a proper repairer.
Some of these repair places are well hit and miss.


----------

